# [EVDL] EVSE question



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It means electric vehicle support equipment. Referring to the J1722 charge
stations or the like. It refers to the old style charge stations too. The
term EVSE is the proper term vs charge station. The charge station does not
charge. It is only a smart plug. It is electric vehicle support equipment.
That's all. 

Pete 

-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVSE-question-tp4392984p4393025.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

And it confuses so many people....

When I use EVSE in replying to somebody that has asked a question, more than half of them ask me 
what it means. So now I write - EVSE (Electric Vehicle Service Equipment).

Since *the powers that be* made the charging of manufactured EV's so complicated they had to make 
the name complicated. They could have just used a dryer plug... or a regular outlet...

Rush
www.TucsonEV.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "gottdi" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, February 15, 2012 10:18 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVSE question


> It means electric vehicle support equipment. Referring to the J1722 charge
> stations or the like. It refers to the old style charge stations too. The
> term EVSE is the proper term vs charge station. The charge station does not
> charge. It is only a smart plug. It is electric vehicle support equipment.
> That's all.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I was busy working on EVSE today (afk), so I was delayed in reading
the evdl. But my attention was grabbed with this post because this 
acronym has to do with charging.

Basically, EVSE is the equipment (hardware) that supplies the AC 
electrical power to your vehicle, which the on-board charger changes 
from AC to DC for recharging the pack.

Today the EV/pih communities use the acronym for not just the J1772 
type, but for anything that provides the AC to get the electrical 
juice back into the pack. 

Certain agencies and groups only use EVSE for Level-2 or higher, but
the drivers use it to mean anything that gives them the electricity 
to recharge: Level-1, or above.

A long time ago when I took ownership of my first EV, an 
Aurenthetic and later my S-10 Blazer conversion, there were no 
formal EVSE, just outlets. Later, Avcon and GM's inductive (lpi/spi) 
were thrust upon on the EV community (there were no Production 
hybrids, thus no pih back then). 

According to
http://avt.inl.gov/pdf/phev/phevInfrastructureReport08.pdf
Section 5.1.2 Level 2 

(even old Level-2 equipment: Avcon and spi, are called EVSE)


Originally Nissan used their own acronym EVCE
Electric Vehicle Charging Equipment

http://evse.controlmod.com/

http://www.evsupport.com/equipment.html

http://www.energy.ca.gov/papers/98-09-23_KATELEY.PDF

http://www.afdc.energy.gov/afdc/pdfs/EV_charging_template.pdf
Permit for Charging Equipment Installation
Electric Vehicle Supply Equipment (EVSE)
(notice the above lists both)

EVCE & EVSE are the same thing. For the most part all that 
differentiation has died down as the majority (everyone else) calls 
it EVSE.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charging_station
An electric vehicle charging station, also called EV charging 
station, electric recharging point, charging point and EVSE (Electric 
Vehicle Supply Equipment)

http://green.autoblog.com/2010/11/01/what-is-evse-its-electric-vehicle-supply-equipment-and-heres/
What is EVSE? It's Electric Vehicle Supply Equipment, and here's what
it's all about ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plugless_Power
... EVSE (Electric Vehicle Supply Equipment) ...

http://www.pluginamerica.org/accessories
... electric vehicle supply equipment (EVSE) ...
Electric Vehicle Supply Equipment (EVSE)
Not to be confused with chargers, this term refers to any off-board 
equipment used to supply charging energy to the vehicle. EVSE can 
take the form of a cord, a box mounted to a wall, pedestal or pole, 
and even the different outlets and plugs that make up the circuit.
This equipment should prevent energizing of the charge plug until it 
is seated in a vehicle port. It should monitor for safety hazards. It
communicates to the vehicle the amount of current that can be 
provided by the circuit and gets information about area ventilation 
requirements.



So, whether it is an outlet, or a wiz-bang RFID card enabling piece 
of Electrical hardware that uses wireless cell-phone frequency 
technology to network with the EVSE home office, ... its all good.


If you are a bottom line person:

EVSE for Dummies: replace EVSE for source of AC power


{brucedp.150m.com}




-


> David Chapman wrote:
> > Lately I have been seeing the acronym "EVSE" pop up, would anyone
> care to
> -
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Um... except, of course, a so-called 'Level 3' ie direct DC charger would also be an EVSE, no?

Regards, Martin Winlow
Herts, UK
http://www.evalbum.com/2092
www.winlow.co.uk




> Bruce EVangel Parmenter wrote:
> 
> >
> > I was busy working on EVSE today (afk), so I was delayed in reading
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Regardless of the terms used, I prefer to use Charge Station. It is like
going to the Gas Station for a fill up. So too is the Charge Station. I go
to it for a fill up. Either my own private one at home or the public one.
It's still a filling station. The terms are a play of semantics and always
confusing. 

Charge Station: People think of charging an electric car. Simple and
pointed. A place to charge your car. 
Filling Station: People think of filling the gas tank. Simple and pointed. A
place to get gas for the car. 
EVSE: People just go ?
EVCE: Same as above.
Electric Vehicle Support Equipment: Same as above. Might think of parts vs
charging the batteries. 
Electric Vehicle Supply Equipment: Same as above. Might think of parts vs
charging the batteries. 
Any thing else to add. 



-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVSE-question-tp4392984p4394746.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

